# Can you keep female Bettas together?



## King James (Jan 30, 2012)

I have never kept Bettas before yesterday when I acquired 3 pair. Beautiful fish and of course I know to keep males seperate, but was wondering how to handle females. I have 75 community non-aggressive except for maybe the angelfish, but everything else is very non-aggressive. I do have 5 other smaller tanks, but they would fit best in the 75 with good cover in form of plants and driftwood.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Its not suggested to keep less than five females together because theres just too much aggression to spread it evenly.I personally would find a place to put them where they will be by their selves.

I guess in short,you can but your going to have ripped fins and constant bickering.


----------



## King James (Jan 30, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> Its not suggested to keep less than five females together because theres just too much aggression to spread it evenly.I personally would find a place to put them where they will be by their selves.
> 
> I guess in short,you can but your going to have ripped fins and constant bickering.


That is definately worth knowing then, I can keep them seperate easy enough, have the females in seperate floating hatcheries right now in the 75 as I didn't want to put them together until I found out more about them, have been reading like crazy the past couple days..........I may try breeding them as one pair is already a mated pair. Amazingly beautiful fish by the way. These are the Delta variety and I currently have the males in large glass bowls right now until I go to Petco and pick up some small tanks like 2 1/2 gallon size or maybe 5 gallon as I want to heat the water for them too as the inside of my house is around 70 degrees this time of year here and I understand they really need higher temps to be in best health and condition. What can you tell me about the temps with Bettas? I appreciate your reply!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I kept all my splendens at a toasty 84 degrees.If you can afford the room look into a 20 long.You can divide it into four,or two tens which you can divide into three I have even taken a five and divided it in two to keep a pair in there.

The warmer they are the better they are.More active and alert.I never go below 82.

Also if you plan to breed you need to read the sticky here and understand what you are getting yourself into.Its alot of work and betta fry will not eat anything but live to start with so you have to wean them.You have to condition the fish really well and have lots of jars ready for young males who are starting to spar.

Pics of the pairs would be nice too!


----------



## King James (Jan 30, 2012)

I have been reading a lot the past day or so and yes, I agree they are a lot of work to raise and I am already breeding and raising angelfish and have NO EXTRA time as it is with that project going on right now, raising brine shrimp daily etc,.....I thought since I do that now I could venture into the Betta breeding, but I think I will pass after all I have read and heard so far. Thanks and I am headed to Petco now to get small tank and small heaters. I have a number of 3 inch x 3 inch sponge filters from Angels Plus and they work awesome for this type of application especially.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I have three female bettas in a 20 gallon high, along with two mollies, otos and Kuhli loaches. I originally had four bettas, but had to take one back because she turned out to be a "bully," but with the ones I have now, they get along wonderfully. No nipping, no chasing. And they get along fine with the other inhabitants too. So it CAN be done. I have plenty of Hornwort and two caves in there so they can get away if another fish is bugging them, but I watch them when I'm at the computer all day, and for part of the night, and I haven't seen even any chasing since the first few days they were together.


----------



## King James (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for info on keeping female bettas together, I did place my 3 females in the 75 gallon and they are actually all getting along very well, have quite a few other fish in tank also.


----------



## Tiari (Apr 25, 2012)

A 75 gallon should be PLENTY big enough to house three females who can establish their own territories.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Mine don't even establish territory. They actually hang out together most of the time. I'm amazed at how well they get along. I now have 4 female bettas, 4 platies, 2 balloon Mollies and three cories in a 55 gallon together. The only fish that half heartedly will nip now and then out of all of them is the calico balloon molly. And she's not even serious about it, lol. I am also planning on getting a Bolivian Ram and possibly an Apisto for this tank soon. I put the Kuhlis and Otos in with my male betta in his 20gal., as there were too many bottom feeders and the cories and otos always got pushed away from the food. I'm in the market also for a blue female betta, as I have nothing blue in there.


----------

